# Tales from the Deep



## perryfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Growing up, fish were the only pets I had. Both of my parents are allergic to fur so any furry thing was out of the question. I had no interest in reptiles or tarantulas, so fish were the one thing I had. 

When I was really little my parents had a 10gal and we would pick out fish together (it all started when my brothers won goldfish at the fall fest. I didn't win one  but one of my brothers won two so it was gifted to me). My parents were by no means experts, but my dad did the cleaning and such and I think it was just to entertain us. Eventually it got hard to care for the tank properly so they got rid of it all.

I got my first betta when a friend bought me one and brought it to my 11th birthday party. It was a very happy surprise. My mom said I had to care for it myself, and I did. As best as I could. Of course I was pretty ignorant to the ways of betta keeping, but I did my best. Oscar lived for a year or two and then I came home from a swim meet, intending to clean his tank, and found him dead in on the tank floor. I cried and then it was over, little glorified cup cleaned and stored in the laundry room. I have no pictures of him (unless my parents took a picture of me with him at my birthday party, and they might have). But I loved him all the same. I actually have a picture of him that I drew, I remember spending all afternoon laying on my bed and studying him and drawing him.

In high school I started to miss that wonder and fun with Oscar. I resolved to get a new tank, I had learned the dangers of the glorified cup! Despite the fact that I still wasn't changing the water enough and I didn't have a heater, I thought I was doing it right. I enjoyed my new fish, Perry, and he lived a long time.

I bought him at the very beginning of my sophomore year and he died just a week before I walked across the stage to graduate  we went through a lot together.

I was at another crossroads. I had a good almost 3 years with Perry, but now I was going college. My good experience with Perry had me wanting to continue so towards the end of the summer I got a new fish.....and the cycle continues.....

I am preparing to reach yet another crossroads, I am graduating college in May. I don't know what I'm doing next. At the very least I'll be moving home come summer. hopefully with an internship or some kind of new job. I've decided I want bettas in my life, post college, and just like when I was in high school, I want to do it better. I still, and always have, wanted a dog, I just think it will still be awhile until I have time/money/space for one.


----------



## perryfish (Jan 17, 2016)

*Perry*​Full name: Periwinkle
Nicknames: Perry, Agent P
Partially named for color and after Perry the Platypus

I really only have old man pictures of Perry. This is when he started looking like a ghost of his former self. To this day I'm not sure what the light blue growth is. I assumed it was some sort of tumor. He developed it in early 2012 I assume he eventually died from it. For awhile it didn't really effect him, but eventually it affected his swimming. It was sad. I had no idea how to help him and I figured it was too late.

He is my longest lived betta and the only one that has has such an outward sign of sickness. All of my others have left me no clear sign, except some lethargy.


----------



## perryfish (Jan 17, 2016)

*Pabu*​Named after Bolin's pet fire ferret of the same name
My room mate and I both loved Legend of Korra

A short lived beta. I always feel guilty because I have no idea what killed him and that makes me think it was my fault. Now at this point I still had no heater and wasn't changing water frequently. Also this was the year I moved to college. I kept him on my desk....but it was a lofted bed/desk set and I didn't realize this at the time, but the whole frame shakes when you climb up to the bed. I was afraid that he maybe got shook to death or something?  I moved the tank after he died.


----------



## perryfish (Jan 17, 2016)

*Enya​*Named after the singer. Enya is the coolest. 

Pabu's death was pretty disheartening. But I wasn't ready to give up yet, and if anything I didn't want to end my betta keeping days on such a bad mysterious note.
Room mate and I also picked this one out together. We were in for a surprise though, because he quickly grew and colors appeared every where! This was my first time with such a young betta. We lived in an apartment this time so I had a very stable and nice set up for the tank this time.

Enya was a pretty great fish and I do still miss him. Sometimes I look at the tank and am still surprised that the fish I see isn't Enya.

I started to become more aware of betta health faqs when I noticed Enya becoming more lethargic. I still didn't know what was up, but I was too fond of Enya to let him slip through my fingers like Pabu! I had been using the same food since I had received Oscar back in the day....tossed that out. This is also when I bought my little heater. A warmer tank and probably a much improved diet helped him perk up but I've been wary ever since. And also very sheepish and embarrassed because I thought I had improved and learned....and yet I was still pretty ignorant.


----------



## perryfish (Jan 17, 2016)

*Sonic*​Named for: Color and video game character

Sonic has really revived in my a love for bettas. Well, Enya started it. Once again I got lucky because so far Sonic has been a heck of a fish. He is the liveliest and most exciting fish I've ever had- he really lives up to his namesake.

I am actually one whole year into Sonic already so I've pat myself on the back because that last chunk of the year was probably pretty tough on the guy.

I studied abroad and so he stayed at home. My mom fed him like once a week and there were no tank cleanings or water changes to speak of. Now I don't tend to feed my bettas every single solitary day (I've always been afraid of over feeding), but I usually empty and clean out the whole tank about 3 times a year.

It's only a two gallon tank so I figured with the little air-pump, my new moss ball, and those three thorough cleanings I was in the clear. Probably not.

Sonic still appears to be as healthy as ever to me but, my new goal is to once again better educate myself and work on a schedule to do weekly water replacements (I'm thinking a little less than half the water). I also have a ph tester kit so I plan on using that more, and will see how small daily feedings go. I want to see how much I can improve the life of my already lively fish. I would hate to see him lose his spark. Still, I know their lives aren't incredibly long so part of me is trying to better myself for the next fish.

I have always kept one betta at a time, but part of me is thinking about investing in a second tank and fish sometime after I graduate. Maybe Sonic will live to have a neighbor! (not that he'd be too thrilled if he ever found out).

So there you have it! A short history of me and my fish. From now on this journal will be centered on Sonic pics and tank update.


----------



## perryfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Today I went to the store to see if I could get some things to improve my tank. There wasn't much. I'll have to return one fake plant, because it's too big. I'll have to look for silk plants online. Also thinking about getting him a little leaf hammock since I hear bettas do like them and I've never tried it. I'm not sure I'm ready for live plants outside of marimos, I've never tried it. Speaking of which, my trip abroad seems to have done a number on mine. I'm not sure if it's past the point of return or if there's anything I can do to perk it up.

A little discouraged and feeling a little weird changing up my whole tank. It's for the best because I need to improve the conditions for Sonic and future bettas, but for example, that big ole spongebob ornament was something I bought the day I bought this tank. It serves no real purpose, but it's always been front and center to my tank. Depending on what kinda plants I get, I'm thinking it might be best to say goodbye. It takes up a lot of valuable floor space. I might be able to make it work, but it would probably be better in a bigger tank that's got more space to begin with.

Here are a few cuties I saw in the store. I wish I could take them all home with me.


----------

